# BD Prochot triggered but the temperature is fine



## NaughtyGurame (Jul 24, 2021)

Random fps drop and BD Prochot triggered out of nowhere the CPU and GPU temp seems fine. Any advice?

laptop is:
GTX1650
i7-9750H


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 24, 2021)

NaughtyGurame said:


> Any advice?


Clear the BD PROCHOT box and update to ThrottleStop 9.3

When the temperatures are fine then it is likely a bad sensor that is sending throttling signals to the CPU using the BD PROCHOT signal path. Clearing the BD PROCHOT box blocks external throttling signals from getting to the CPU. Your CPU will still thermal throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. BD PROCHOT is only for external throttling signals. It is frequently misused by manufacturers.


----------



## ecssce (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi NaughtyGurame;
I have probably a similar issue with my Lenovo Y540-15IRH-PG0?
My PC is also equipped with:
GTX1650
i7-9750H

When I'm using my PC everything performs ok.
I'm pretty happy with ThrottleStop 9.3.

The only issue (I'm aware of) is, that when I unplug my adaptor,
BD prochot lights up in red, turns yellow and stays that way in the Limits reasons?
I couldn't change that beavior, although I experimented with all BD parameters and some voltage/current tuning.
FIVR: CPU Core/Cache are same values
FIVR: Intel GPU/Unslice are same values

Thanks in advance for giving;
* some hints to solve BD-Prochot 
* and maybe some clues on how to make my whole adjustments better working


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 25, 2021)

ecssce said:


> The only issue (I'm aware of) is, that when I unplug my adaptor,
> BD prochot lights up in red


This is normal. Manufacturers do this to protect the battery from a sudden power surge. If you are running a full load stress test and you switch to battery power, this can be very hard on the battery. It is OK for the CPU to briefly slow down when switching to battery power. If BD PROCHOT is constantly red after switching to battery power, that would be bad. BD PROCHOT switching to red for 5 or 10 seconds is normal when switching to battery power. A yellow box in Limit Reasons is just a record that this type of throttling happened. A red box means throttling is in progress.

Your log file shows that when there is a Power Status Change from AC to battery power, BD PROCHOT is used to protect your battery but usually only for 1 or 2 seconds. 

The rest of your settings look OK. At 60W the CPU is only hitting 77°C so your cooling is working great. 


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP   NVIDIA GPU     VID   POWER
2021-07-25  14:25:29  15.05    6.9  100.0       0   41       0     0   0.5536    1.9
2021-07-25  14:25:30  15.82    5.2  100.0       0   41       0     0   0.7577    1.8
2021-07-25  14:25:31  12.30    5.5  100.0       0   41       0     0   0.5458    1.6
2021-07-25  14:25:32  17.23    3.7  100.0       0   41       0     0   0.5479    1.5
2021-07-25  14:25:33  16.49    3.6  100.0       0   41       0     0   0.5486    1.5
2021-07-25  14:25:34  POWER STATUS CHANGE
2021-07-25  14:25:34  10.27   22.7  100.0  -10989   42       0     0   0.5518    2.8   BDPRO
2021-07-25  14:25:35   8.48   46.0  100.0  -10989   41     300    41   0.5563   12.4   BDPRO
2021-07-25  14:25:36  14.52   13.1  100.0  -10989   41     300    41   0.5485   12.7
2021-07-25  14:25:37  12.83    2.4  100.0  -10989   41       0     0   0.5522   11.9
2021-07-25  14:25:38  13.62    2.3  100.0  -10989   41       0     0   0.5541   11.9
2021-07-25  14:25:39  12.82    2.9  100.0  -10989   41       0     0   0.5491   11.9
```


----------



## ecssce (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you very much for your kind and fast reply.
I wish you health and great success in your work!


----------

